# Range Report: Thank god I found a place close to the city to shoot



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had been traveling back and forth almost 2 hours away to shoot, waste of gas and time. My buddy told me about a free range 20 minutes away from where I live, but I never went because theres no information about it anywhere. Instead I went to a paid range that was 40 minutes away, but 10 bucks to use a range when i could buy another box of bullets???

So today I went to check out the free range, it was beautiful... Finally a place where I can do more shooting. Upon arrival we got lost and couldn't find the spot. Almost went home due to all the signs that said "No Target Shooting" when a random person helped us find it.

My brother and his gf came with me, they loved the Glock 17 over the HK USP-C, I can understand why, but man can you let a USP ride with the DA/ SA trigger. Both guns functioned without jams or malfunctions

HK USP COMPACT- over 400 rounds total no jams
GLOCK 17- almost 900 rounds 1 jam (limp wrist so my bad)

Glad I will be able to shoot more! Think I am going to need more clips

AND
Yes Im dual wielding in the photo get over it lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

